# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  ge changed their MR16?

## mowen67

Does anybody else use GE MR16s in their gallery spaces?

They recently changed both the packaging and, more importantly the lamps themselves. They no longer have an aluminized back, which means that light can spill out the back.
In one gallery where we use LSI 260 fixtures, light spills out the back onto the ceiling. In another gallery, where we have a non-enclosed fixture (just the lamp held in an adjustable bracket)
the light spills out all over the place and looks terrible.

For this gallery, I may switch to Soraa LED, but for the other one, cost may prohibit this, at least for now.

Does anyone have a source for 20 Watt MR16s that have the silver backing on the lamp?

Michael Owen 
RISD Museum

----------


## marclanglois

Michael, 

Shoot me an email I have a couple of options you may like but I have a couple of questions for you. mlanglois@dia.org





> Does anybody else use GE MR16s in their gallery spaces?
> 
> They recently changed both the packaging and, more importantly the lamps themselves. They no longer have an aluminized back, which means that light can spill out the back.
> In one gallery where we use LSI 260 fixtures, light spills out the back onto the ceiling. In another gallery, where we have a non-enclosed fixture (just the lamp held in an adjustable bracket)
> the light spills out all over the place and looks terrible.
> 
> For this gallery, I may switch to Soraa LED, but for the other one, cost may prohibit this, at least for now.
> 
> Does anyone have a source for 20 Watt MR16s that have the silver backing on the lamp?
> ...

----------

